# Best Chef's Knives - The ChefTalk Community Weighs In!



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Some might say a chef's knife is a chef's best friend (besides the sous chef). A chef's knife or a French knife is used for a wide variety of preparation. Whether you're mincing, slicing, chopping vegetables or meat, a chef's knife is a great tool for beginning cooks and professionals alike.

Here are some recommendations from the community for chef's knives for any budget. And if you've already got one in your collection, check out this guide on how to really use your chef's knife.
[h1]*Recommended Chef's Knives For Under $50*[/h1]









*Victorinox Cutlery 8-Inch Chef's Knife*



Price: $32.99

The R H Forschner by Victorinox Chef's Knife features high carbon, stainless steel blade, hand finished at Victorinox in Switzerland by skilled craftsmen.

*What the community says:*

"My favorite knife is the Victorinox eight inch chef' knife. I have used the same knife as my mainstay kitchen utensil for the past ten years....It is by far my favorite kitchen tool." - tomrgarner

"When I opened the packaging, the knife readily shaved hair off my arm, so it certainly came in nice and sharp. The knife has a stamped blade (not forged) so it's lighter than other forged knives. I find that it fits my hand well, I like the textured grip, and it does everything I want a knife to do....I think the only gripe I have about my 8" knife is that it's 8" instead of 10" -- hardly the manufacturer's fault." - gobblygook

Read more reviews of the Victorinox Cutlery 8-Inch Chef's Knife._ For those interested in that 10" knife, check out the Victorinox Cutlery 10-Inch Chef's Knife._











*Chicago Cutlery Walnut Tradition 7-1/2" Chef's Knife*








 

Price: $30.00

High-carbon stainless steel blades resist stains and rust for lasting beauty. Triple compression brass rivets hold the handles securely to blade for safety and stability.

*What the community says:*

"I received an 8" Chicago Cutlery chef's knife as a gift over twenty years ago. I have since amassed a considerable collection of cutlery...including models by Dexter-Russel, Wusthoff, Henkles and Shun. I love all my knives, but my good old Chicago Cutlery chef's is my go-to knife for anything." - Hoser

Read more reviews of the Chicago Cutlery Walnut Tradition 7-1/2" Chef's Knife.

[hr][/hr][h3]*Recommended Chef's Knives For Under $50 to $100*[/h3]









*Cutco 7-5/8" Petite Chef Knife*










Price: $79.99

CUTCO's 7-5/8" Petite Chef is the recipient of the Cooking Club of America's "Member Tested & Recommended" Seal-of-Approval.

*What the community says:*

"My husband purchased this knife, along with 20 other Cutco pieces, in Harrisburg, PA. It's been 5 and 1/2 years and it remains my favorite knife. I use it for everything (except to hang pictures on the wall)." - piautsey

"The width of the blade makes for the perfect rise and fall of my wrist as it glides across the cutting board, creating little strain esp. with lengthy prep work. I've only sent it back to the company for sharpening once in those 6 years, about 2 years ago, but it was long overdue. Customer service was excellent." - amatorherba

Read more reviews of the Cutco 7-5/8" Petite Chef Knife.











*K-Sabatier Au Carbone 10" Chef's Knife*










Price: $78.69

The whole knife is forged in a single mass of CARBON steel. The steel, Rockwell 54-56 HRC, is tempered, ground and polished crosswise.

*What the community says:*

"The 10" K-Sab is the most agile chef's knife of the size I've ever used -- and I've used plenty. The geometry is perfect. The French profile is not only more agile, it's lighter than a German profile. Add to that, the knife is about as thin as modern cutlery gets....Not for everyone, but if you like carbon, can live with an HRC well south of 58, and a bolster with a full finger guard... Highest recommendation." - boar_d_laze

Read more reviews of the K-Sabatier Au Carbone 10" Chef's Knife.

[hr][/hr][h3]*Recommended Chef's Knives For Over $100*[/h3]









*MAC Professional Mighty Chef's Knife*










Price: $175-$225 (depending on length)

The MAC Professional Mighty Chef's Knife is a well-balance high carbon Chrome Molybdenum blade. Available in 3 lengths - 8.5", 9.5", 10.75".

*What the community says:*

"This is a wonderful knife. It's one of the few best choices for amateur and professional cooks looking to move up to their first high quality, Japanese knife." - boar_d_laze

"I love MACs! These are great knives. Very sharp, and keeps its edge even after heavy use. Slices, chops, cuts smoothly, and very comfortable in my hand. The wooden handle (that has been plastic infused) really helps prevent slipping-grip. Thin and light, it is great for the professional kitchen." - BenRias

Read more reviews of the MAC Professional Mighty Chef's Knife.











*New West KnifeWorks Chef Knife 8-Inch (Fusionwood Line)*










Price: $149.00

"These knives were designed for the professional chef. For that reason, we selected a special high-carbon stainless Japanese steel for their construction."

*What the community says:*

"So how do you describe the function of a knife? Sharp is sharp. Dull is dull. The Chef 8 kept the edge long after I expected it to lose its grip on precision knife work. It is a work horse." - Jim

Read more reviews of the New West KnifeWorks Chef Knife 8-Inch.

*For even more from the community on different Chef's Knives, head over to the reviews section!*


----------

